# Pickens 4/26



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Fished from 3p to 6p today. Saw some Spanish go by and threw a Gotcha lure at them but nothing. Maybe they weren't Spanish. Anyways, after catching my first Pompano on Wed I was stoked to get out there again. Work cut me loose early and man did it pay off. FOUR pomps!!! I know nothing to get excited about but not too bad for my second day this week. I used live and dead sand fleas. I think the live sandfleas worked better. 
Tony


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Sweet! That is something to get excited about!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good for you it's always good when you go home with pompano in the cooler


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice group of four pomps. I would agree with you that live sand fleas work great.


----------



## YoungGun (May 13, 2012)

Any pompano is worth getting excited over!


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

*Times have changed*

It's cool to look back and see the excitement of catching those pomps for the first time. Man I miss the summer, miss the great fishing as well. We should hook up this spring for some shore/boat/trolling.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice !!!! I missed that the first time...Thanks for re-sharing...I'm slightly addicted to pomp fishing myself haha...great catch..


----------



## matt c (Mar 29, 2010)

*pickens*

Where did you find live fleas this time of year? Great catch!


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

Matt, this post was originally from 4/26


----------

